

House HN: Looking for hacker roommate in Chicago near Loop - brandnewlow
http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/roo/1176013858.html

======
jrockway
Nice to see some other people from Chicago. We should organize some sort of
downtown meetup.

~~~
brandnewlow
By all means. I tried to do so a few weeks ago but it was a miserable failure.

~~~
ricree
I'd love to see some more Chicago meetups. I was down at school when the last
one was supposed to happen, so I didn't get a chance to come.

------
biotech
To summarise: 2 roomates, private bath, and - _parking included_ in a great
location: near the lake, near the loop. Parking is at a premium around here,
and could cost over $200/month easily. The ad does not specifically mention
"hackers".

Chicago is a great city, for those who don't know. Most of the programming
jobs around here are financial - the commodities exchange is big here, but
there's a lot of small financial software companies in several areas, even in
this economy.

~~~
brandnewlow
I posted this ad. You can read up on me in my profile.

Here's the deal: The apartment's in a development called Atrium Village that
houses a lot of people looking to get out of nearby Cabrini Green (the housing
project that the Hoop Dreams kids came out of).

It also houses a ton of med school and seminary students...and me, someone
working on a startup who's not pulling in a lot of cash at the moment. There's
a 12-month wait to get into a new place here because of how cheap it is (they
get money from the state to keep rent down). I started here as a subletter and
they let me stay on. We're looking for a full-timer.

The place has a massive parking lot, is close to both the Brown line and the
Red line, has a pool (open in the summer) as well as a tennis court. We're
across the street from a public library and the beach is 8 blocks east.

Drawbacks? The apartment itself is pretty average, similar to the places a lot
of college kids get during school. The neighborhood can seem a little
intimidating if you're out after midnight though I've had no problems.

I've been living with two med school students here for the last year. One, the
guy with the biggest room just decided he's moving back in with his parents
after his fiance left him (long story). So we need to find someone. His room
has its own full bathroom. The other guy and I share a bathroom. He's never
home, while I'm just about always home.

It'd be great to find someone from HN to join the team here.

~~~
rms
(For anyone with a US IP address and 3 hours to kill, Hoop Dreams is available
on Hulu and it's really an incredible movie.
<http://www.hulu.com/watch/28514/hoop-dreams>)

------
debt
I live in the loop already working on my startup. Let's connect somehow.

------
Sidnicious
Looks awesome — I'd be dropping you an email, but, well... got any spare rooms
in NYC :) ?

